# 2016 College Football Pick'ems-Week 2



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2016)

Okay, who was the joker that put all that cayenne pepper in the cupcakes? What a weekend of upset football!
Still got 2 more games to go for the week 1 slate, but wanted to go ahead and get week 2 posted. Had to struggle to find 10 games:

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh Pittsburgh 42-39

Georgia Southern at South Alabama Georgia Southern 24-9

USCe at Miss. State Miss. State 27-14

Wake Forest at Duke Wake Forest 24-14

Virginia Tech vs TennesseeTennessee 45-24

Texas Tech at Arizona State Arizona State 68-55

BYU at Utah Utah 20-19

Kentucky at Florida Florida 45-7

Arkansas at TCU Arkansas 41-38 2OT

North Carolina at Illinois North Carolina 48-23


----------



## bullgator (Sep 4, 2016)

I can see 2-8 just as easy as 8-2.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Are you kidding me?? 

Tough week!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

what, no tek game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I can see 2-8 just as easy as 8-2.



Yep whoever wins this week will be luck. I'll just flip a coin this week for my picks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> what, no tek game.



Granted, Mercer is coming off a spectacular 5 win season and ALMOST beat the Citadel on opening weekend, but i ran out of slots.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 5, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Yep whoever wins this week will be luck. I'll just flip a coin this week for my picks.



Can I borrow it when your done?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

What, No APP State??

Tough week Robert!!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 6, 2016)

*re:*

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## SLUGGER (Sep 6, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Amoo (Sep 6, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 6, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 6, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU
North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 6, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## racedude45 (Sep 6, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 6, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 6, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 6, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 6, 2016)

No Miami-Appy state?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 6, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Ga Southern at South Alabama 

USCe atMississippi

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU atUtah 

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## JHannah92 (Sep 6, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 6, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## savannahkelly (Sep 6, 2016)

Penn State

Georgia Southern

Miss. State

Duke

Virginia Tech

Texas Tech

BYU

Florida

TCU

North Carolina


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 7, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee  I think App State beat Tennessee up too much to compete this week.

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Barfolomew (Sep 7, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 7, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois

*And there is NO WAY I'll pick the Vols to win anything!*


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 7, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2016)

Man, talk about a coin flipping weekend....

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 7, 2016)

Okay I flipped the coin. Twice it landed in a crack up edge wise so I had to decide. I'm not saying the other one

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh - Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama - Ga. Southern

USCe at Miss. State -Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke- Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee- tenn. 

Texas Tech at Arizona State-Arizona

BYU at Utah-Byu (this one landed on edge)

Kentucky at Florida - gators

Arkansas at TCU-TCU

North Carolina at Illinois-North Carolina

0-yea who is TCU.  silly coin
__________________


----------



## antharper (Sep 8, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern 

Miss. State

Duke

Tennessee

Arizona State

Utah

Florida

TCU

North Carolina


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, talk about a coin flipping weekend....



You picked the games..


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 8, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th
Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern 

USCe 

Duke

Tennessee

Arizona State

Utah

Florida

TCU

North Carolina 
__________________


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## msdavis289 (Sep 8, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## bsanders (Sep 8, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Davey (Sep 9, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

 Georgia Southern at South Alabama

 USCe at Miss. State

 Wake Forest at Duke

 Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

 Texas Tech at Arizona State

 BYU at Utah

 Kentucky at Florida

 Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Sep 9, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## creekbender (Sep 9, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Scott G (Sep 9, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 9, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 9, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois
__________________


----------



## bullgator (Sep 9, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Saturday, Sept. 10th
> 
> Penn St at Pittsburgh
> 
> ...



Week one and I've already got ground to make up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2016)

It amazes me the people who post and don't look to make sure they picked in every game.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 9, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 9, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 9, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State

Georgia Southern

USCe

Duke

Virginia Tech

Arizona State

BYU

Florida

TCU

North Carolina


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 9, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Saturday, Sept. 10th
> 
> Penn State at Pittsburgh
> 
> ...




Love the avatar! I remember that day like yesterday!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 10, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 10, 2016)

Penn State at Pittsburgh

 Georgia Southern at South Alabama

 USCe at Miss. State

 Wake Forest at Duke

 Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

 BYU at Utah

 Kentucky at Florida

 Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois 

__________________


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 10, 2016)

Saturday, Sept. 10th

Penn State at Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern at South Alabama

USCe at Miss. State

Wake Forest at Duke

Virginia Tech vs Tennessee

Texas Tech at Arizona State

BYU at Utah

Kentucky at Florida

Arkansas at TCU

North Carolina at Illinois


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You picked the games..



and we argue who is the thug around here........
at least he spared us tek.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2016)

Penn st
south bama
miss st
duke
tenn
Tex Tech
byu
fla
tcu
north carolina


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Sep 10, 2016)

Pittsburgh

Georgia Southern

USCe

Duke

Tennessee

Arizona State

Utah

Florida

TCU

North Carolina


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> O
> Saturday, Sept. 10th
> 
> Penn State at Pittsburgh
> ...





throwback


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Noon games have kicked off.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 10, 2016)

Not one person picked Kentucky over Florida even though they have been close the last couple of years. The streak of losing to the gators will end one of these days.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 10, 2016)

fishnguy said:


> Not one person picked Kentucky over Florida even though they have been close the last couple of years. The streak of losing to the gators will end one of these days.



Sarcasm?


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 10, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Sarcasm?



Just an observation.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 10, 2016)

This will be 30 in a row if we win today. Already the longest streak in major college football.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 10, 2016)

Duke


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2016)

arrendale8105 said:


> Duke



Yep. 
scores updated in first post.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.
> scores updated in first post.



. thanks a lot. least i dont have to wait to monday to find out how bad i suck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2016)

Man, most of these games are close! TCU has come roaring back!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 10, 2016)

Who switched out my luck coin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, most of these games are close! TCU has come roaring back!


and failed. 


kmckinnie said:


> Who switched out my luck coin.


I don't know but i'll be lucky to have a 6-4.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Love the avatar! I remember that day like yesterday!



That was an awesome day, one my son or I will ever forget! We need to do it again!


----------

